# bwaaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaa



## ultramag (Oct 31, 2006)

Happy Halloween my fellow smokers!!!  :twisted: A good day to all and be sure you got the treats ready.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2006)

BOOOOOOOooooooooo!!!! 

A Happy and Safe Halloween to you all!


----------



## monty (Oct 31, 2006)

Happy  Holiday all you Halloweenies!


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 31, 2006)

Happy Halloween!.  Time to get out the cauldron and brew up some scary stew over an open fire!


----------



## smoke on the water (Nov 1, 2006)

DDBBQ,
Invite a bunch of friends over. Have everybody bring something different to throw in the pot full of beef broth. Vegetables, meats, rice, anything you can think of. It has been good every time we've had it.


----------



## icemn62 (Nov 1, 2006)

That would have been cool for me, but anybody I invited over would have brought beer.  A big vat {pot} of mixed up beer.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 1, 2006)

i got in trouble for handing out ribs, two each vacuum sealed.


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 1, 2006)

:oops: Had the same problem w/ little hot links :oops:


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2006)

That's the problem with folks nowadays, they just don't apprecieate good 'que!! :mrgreen:


----------

